# Pilot applicant has to wait 1 month just to TAKE a medical exam



## Bo (15 Feb 2005)

Ok, I know you've all heard the rants about recruiting before, but I just have to vent.

I took my CFAT on January 19th and was given a medical appointment for February 2nd. Waiting 2 weeks to do a medical seemed kind of annoying but I figured they're pretty busy.

On February 1st, I get a call saying my medical is cancelled because the doctor had a family emergency. Ok..... next medical on Febraury 15th!! Another 2 weeks! Today (15th), as I'm driving downtown, I get a call on my cell and it's someone from CF saying my medical is cancelled AGAIN!! I ask why and she says she doesn't know. I got rescheduled to Friday but boy was I pissed  :rage: :rage:

I gave in all my forms and references 3 weeks ago and I'm still waiting to do my medical and physical test. I would have thought since the CF is so desperate for pilots that we would at least be placed on some kind of fast-track to get all these tests done quickly. Man, something tells me I'm gonna be waiting a year until I even get sworn in  :crybaby:


----------



## Paish (15 Feb 2005)

Bo said:
			
		

> something tells me I'm gonna be waiting a year until I even get sworn in   :crybaby:



Dont count your chickens before they hatch, you do not know if they will accept you(I dont know if you are going for ROTP or DEO). I think the worst attitude you could take towards this situation is a cocky one.


----------



## winchable (15 Feb 2005)

Only waiting a month for a medical after filling in your forms?

hmmm..not too bad
Are you annoyed more about the cancellations or the time its taking overall?


----------



## MdB (15 Feb 2005)

Bo said:
			
		

> I would have thought since the CF is so desperate for pilots that we would at least be placed on some kind of fast-track to get all these tests done quickly.



Hey, the CF are desperate in recruiting, period. And recruiting is for all MOCs, regardless of the trade, it'll take the same amount of time since it's the same organisation running it all.

But, don't be so desperate. I'll tell about my experience. I had to, as well, wait a month from the call to the interview. That just to hear that I'd have to go through a pre-security clearance, which take at least 6 months and up to 2 years and that I feared most. Count yourself lucky no to have to go through that.

Just words of hope is intended here.


----------



## TheCheez (15 Feb 2005)

From the day I dropped off my application to the day I stepped off the plane in Montreal for BOTC was 11 months, 1 week.

Hurry up and wait.

Right and, don't think you're going to get ANY special treatment because they're 'desperate' for pilots. Things get done when they get done.


----------



## Bo (15 Feb 2005)

Che said:
			
		

> Only waiting a month for a medical after filling in your forms?
> 
> hmmm..not too bad
> Are you annoyed more about the cancellations or the time its taking overall?



More annoyed with the cancellations than anything else. I'm going in as a DEO. I know I shouldn't complain considering most guys are waiting about 10 months just to get in. It just seems so long. Oh well, I guess I'll just have to be patient.


----------



## Paish (15 Feb 2005)

Bo said:
			
		

> More annoyed with the cancellations than anything else. I'm going in as a DEO. I know I shouldn't complain considering most guys are waiting about 10 months just to get in. It just seems so long. Oh well, I guess I'll just have to be patient.



Hurry up and wait!


----------



## Pyromechanica (16 Feb 2005)

Took me about around 7 months to get in. Chillax, you have it good  .


----------



## DrSize (16 Feb 2005)

I am DEO, I handed in my paperwork the end of July and just recieved my offer...be going to BOTC Sept 12th


----------



## Chief Clerk (20 Feb 2005)

Member of Parliament or Military Ombudsman - get hold of one of them and RANT AWAY - PLEASE!


----------



## Dave999 (21 Feb 2005)

I applied for DEO Pilot back in July â â€œ bugged the recruitment office on a regular basis and still didn't get my medical until January (so 1 month sounds good to me!). Now I've found out that I have slightly high cholesterol which will take a few months to put right. If they hadn't taken so darn long with the blood test I could have fixed it up in time for the â Å“Air Crew Selectionâ ?, but now I will have to wait until the Fall. It is very surprising that the military doesn't fast track people for trades etc. that they say are really required. I believe they must loose a lot of good people this way. For instance, my second choice was get in as a CELE officer (largely computer related stuff), now I have a decent job as a software developer. If I don't get in as a pilot then I doubt I'll bother with CELE just because I've already started to establish a good career in the civilian world.

Dave    PS.  DrSize, how on earth did you get an offer so fast? Air Crew Selection doesn't even start until March, and I believe the board doesn't sit until May. Did they put you through in the Fall and if so you have to wait until this Fall for basic??


----------



## Inch (21 Feb 2005)

Despite what you guys may want to believe, the pilot trade is no longer the worst off in terms of shortage. We're actually recovering nicely towards the preferred manning level (PML). Also, there may be bigger things at work, the contract for PFT in Portage expires this summer and a new contract has yet to be put in place, what's the point in recruiting pilots just to have them sit around and pay them $40,000 while we decide what bid we're going to accept?

If you think the waiting is frustrating, you've got a long and stressful road ahead of you, all along the way people fail out, even a week before getting their wings. So don't count your chickens before they hatch, you may end up empty handed. Even your attitude can sink you.


----------



## AndrewD83 (22 Feb 2005)

The RCMP are desperate for new recruits as well but that doesn't mean they will hand over a uniform, badge and gun to the first people in line.  It is a slow and through process to ensure the best candidates get the job.  Especially when the army is giving you their most expansive toys (the planes) they want to make sure the most qualified and intelligent people are flying them.

Be patient...no matter how long you are waiting there is always someone else who is waiting much longer for their shot.


----------



## Torlyn (22 Feb 2005)

Dave999 said:
			
		

> Dave    PS.  DrSize, how on earth did you get an offer so fast? Air Crew Selection doesn't even start until March, and I believe the board doesn't sit until May. Did they put you through in the Fall and if so you have to wait until this Fall for basic??



The ASC course schedule is much more frequent then that...  They seem to be running them once a week, every week, all year round.  (I'm waiting for my medical to get back to Calgary from Borden so I can go do my CFASC in Trenton...  Ah, hurry up and wait!)

T


----------



## s23256 (22 Feb 2005)

If you think waiting a month for a medical is bad, talk to a pilot graduating RMC this year.  They've just been told that they'll have to wait till 2007 before they go to Moose Jaw.


----------



## Dave999 (22 Feb 2005)

>The ASC course schedule is much more frequent then that...  They seem to be running them once a week, every >week, all year round.  (I'm waiting for my medical to get back to Calgary from Borden so I can go do my CFASC in >Trenton...  Ah, hurry up and wait!)

Here's what I've been told (everything!):

According to my recruitment officer they are sending some applicants to ASC for the week of Feb. 28 and if accepted they will be considered on leave until they start basic in the Fall. Accepted people will be considered to have joined during the current fiscal year. Then there are applicants being sent to ASC throughout three weeks of March and any accepted will be considered to have joined during the 2005 fiscal year. I've also been told that there is a board that sits in May that will make the final decisions as to who gets offered a spot. I have been told that there won't be another opportunity to attend ASC until the Fall. 

Now, I'm not sure that all adds up correctly, and I certainly recognize that I often seem to get a slightly different spin each time I visit the recruitment office. For instance the doctor I spoke with at the recruitment centre said she thought there would be an ASC in May or June, but the Capt. in charge of my file didn't know anything about it and said that was not the case.

Anyway, I just wanted to put everything that I have heard about this on the forum. I am certainly not trying to be rude in any way and in fact I am hoping that you are right in saying that the ASC course schedule is frequent. Has anyone provided you with any dates exact or rough? I'm curious to find out any information I can get my hands on .


----------



## Torlyn (22 Feb 2005)

Did you want the course serials as well?  

CFASC Course Schedule 2005

Feb 21 - 25
Meb 28 Mar 4
Mar 7 mar 11
mar 14 mar 18
apr 4 - 8
apr 11-15
apr 18-22
apr 25-29

et cetera...    Hope that helps.

T


----------



## Dave999 (22 Feb 2005)

Gee thanks! That's really good information! Much appreciated! Maybe I really won't have to wait for Fall!


----------



## Dave999 (22 Feb 2005)

>If you think waiting a month for a medical is bad, talk to a pilot graduating RMC this year.  They've just been told >that they'll have to wait till 2007 before they go to Moose Jaw.

That's quite a long wait â â€œ any idea why?


----------



## s23256 (22 Feb 2005)

From what I understand (read: I may be wrong here) all the courses until 2007 have allready been filled by NATO pilots we are training.  Lucky for me theres allways room in Gagetown.


----------



## TheCheez (22 Feb 2005)

I'd be surprised if 2007 isn't half accounted for by now also. Those who finished BOTC in Dec 04 are slated in starting in Jan 06 and there's around 50 of us in that group, and 34 presently in St Jean which should take care of 06 then there's also the RMC grads however many of them will be first up in 07.

Keep in mind this is a lot of speculation from an anxious pilot and depends on everything from the # of seats at Moose Jaw remaining consistent to a low washout rate at PFT. This stuff is a topic of conversation almost daily here.


----------



## Strike (22 Feb 2005)

> I'd be surprised if 2007 isn't half accounted for by now also. Those who finished BOTC in Dec 04 are slated in starting in Jan 06 and there's around 50 of us in that group, and 34 presently in St Jean which should take care of 06 then there's also the RMC grads however many of them will be first up in 07.



Based on what was previously mentioned, this delay may also have something to do with the contract negotions in Portage.  Not sure if PFT is affected or not, but since Bombardier runs that too (and it's civvie aircraft) have a funny feeling it may be.


----------



## pipstah (22 Feb 2005)

I was in the group of people who finished BTOC dec 17 and yup the only thing we know is that we will start to fly in 2006...will it be during the summer or like november-december 2006... we dont know... we have to be patient.
For me my process was long because I transferred from the reserve to regular forces. It took me a year and an half....
Hope you're patient and ready because the recruiting center told me to go for my BOTC course only 2 weeks before the course


----------



## Inch (22 Feb 2005)

TheCheez said:
			
		

> I'd be surprised if 2007 isn't half accounted for by now also. Those who finished BOTC in Dec 04 are slated in starting in Jan 06 and there's around 50 of us in that group, and 34 presently in St Jean which should take care of 06 then there's also the RMC grads however many of them will be first up in 07.
> 
> Keep in mind this is a lot of speculation from an anxious pilot and depends on everything from the # of seats at Moose Jaw remaining consistent to a low washout rate at PFT. This stuff is a topic of conversation almost daily here.



Moose Jaw can put 144 (9 courses of 16) pilots through per year, or at least that's the way it was when I went through there.   I'd be surprised if you're waiting that long, I waited 20 months and that was after the CF hired 200+ pilots almost at the same time. 

Those are the numbers, I'm not going to play the speculation game, believe me, enjoy your OJT and try not to get too stressed about things you can't control.


----------



## TheCheez (22 Feb 2005)

Haha not stressed. Winnipeg said that the number they're planning to send through this year is around 73. I'm getting dug in for a good long OJT  The good part of it is that the longer I'm here the more things I learn to do and can help out more or do courses, base sports etc etc.

Just think people should be aware before they join it is a LONG road, at all stages, and you gotta learn to live with it.


----------



## Bo (23 Feb 2005)

So let's assume I do BOTC in fall 2005. You're saying it's likely that I will wait anywhere from 1-2 years after BOTC until I get sent to Moose Jaw? What happens during that wait period? I'm from Montreal so do I get stationed around here? What would I do?

I'm sorry for sounding impatient, it's just that the recruiter said the whole process, from BOTC to earning my wings, should take around 2 years. From all these posts, it looks more like 4-5 years


----------



## TheCheez (23 Feb 2005)

Sent a PM. It's not that bad. Yes it's a longer road but it's worth it and you keep busy while you're on it.

Don't get discouraged.


----------



## Strike (23 Feb 2005)

> So let's assume I do BOTC in fall 2005. You're saying it's likely that I will wait anywhere from 1-2 years after BOTC until I get sent to Moose Jaw? What happens during that wait period? I'm from Montreal so do I get stationed around here? What would I do?



There are loads of things you can do.  You'll probably have to do second language, unless you already have the required levels.  Of course, you can always ask to go to try and get exempt for the rest of your career.  There are also loads of staff-type courses.  Space Applications, Basic Electronic Warfare, AFOBC (Basic staff for junior AF officers), all your OPMEs (like university courses and a requirement to achieve certain levels).  Then there are the trade related courses like sea survival, basic and advanced SERE (evasion, survival and all that jazz).  Your OJT time is what you make of it.  Get all of these out of the way and it really will make your life easier later on when you get your wings.


----------



## Torlyn (24 Feb 2005)

I got my CFASC booked for March 14-18th.  Apparently, the ones prior are already booked up (so sayeth the wise recruiter).  Just an FYI

T


----------



## Dave999 (1 Mar 2005)

Looks like I might get to ASC in June â â€œ that would be great news for me! 

Torlyn (or anyone else applicable), it would be great to hear about your experience at ASC once you get back, so I really hope you post again  ;D.

Dave


----------



## 043 (1 Mar 2005)

Bo said:
			
		

> Ok, I know you've all heard the rants about recruiting before, but I just have to vent.
> 
> I took my CFAT on January 19th and was given a medical appointment for February 2nd. Waiting 2 weeks to do a medical seemed kind of annoying but I figured they're pretty busy.
> 
> ...



Don't mean to burst your bubble but the military doesn't revolve around you alone. A month to wait for an appt is pretty short actually. Once you get in, you could have to wait 6 months.


----------



## Bo (1 Mar 2005)

Well everything went by pretty fast after that medical. The following week, I had my physical test, eye exam, and blood/cardiology exam  ;D.

Now my only problem is that I have to get a civilian medical doctor to clear me since I had knee surgery (torn acl from soccer) 4 years ago. This might seem pretty simple, but the form asks questions like "Is he mentally and physically capable to join the CF"???? WTF? Didn't I just get tested for that? I saw 2 different doctors both of whom said that there is no way they would fill out this form without a full medical exam. They charge a fee for filling out the form as well. It comes to $135 total!!! And the CF doesn't cover it! Plus I have to go get another blood test.

Man, and this is only the beginning....

I know I keep on whining like a little bitch but come on, gimme a break


----------



## Big Foot (1 Mar 2005)

Bo, I don't want you to take this the wrong way but... quit your whining. There are others among us here who have waited much longer than you and they don't seem to be as vocal as you. Instead of bitching here, be proactive and work on your fitness or whatever. The recruiting process is long for everyone, not just you. Don't think that just because you're a pilot applicant that everything is about you. The military has its priorities, and from what i've seen, works according to these priorities. A month isn't long at all. Read some other stuff in the recruiting forum and you'll find people who have been waiting a year+. Count yourself lucky if you get in in less than 6 months. Be patient and be ready to wait.


----------



## fir_na_tine (1 Mar 2005)

Bo said:
			
		

> I saw 2 different doctors both of whom said that there is no way they would fill out this form without a full medical exam. They charge a fee for filling out the form as well. It comes to $135 total!!! And the CF doesn't cover it!



First of all keep in mind that applying to the CF is applying for a job. Now whenever someone applies for a job sometimes there are costs involved with that. Whether it be doctors signing forms or having to take courses to meet the minimum qualifications, it's all at your own expense. I've had to fork out well over $250 dollars to apply to courses just to get a single box checked and doctors signature. It's not the happiest thing that I've ever had to do, but that's life. Just like it's a fact of life that I had to spend over a thousand dollars for a six day course so i could apply to firefighting school. Come on, seriously, suck it up. If you want something bad enough you're going to do whatever it takes. Plain and simple.


----------

